# Is it ok for a roost to swing?



## Pdxile (Jun 23, 2014)

Here's my situation. I build a hoop-coop out of cattle panels, and it turned out really great.. Except for the roosts, there is really no place to attach it properly. Right now I have it wedged diagonally from a square in the back to one on the side. It is secured by zip ties It is not an optimal arrangement. I have attached photos.

I was thinking about taking the roost and hanging it from the ceiling using ropes. Of course this will cause the roost to swing a bit when the chickens fly on to it. Will this bother the chickens at all, or will they get used to it.

Do you have a hoop coop like mine? If so how are you attaching a roost?

Thank you all, 
Helen


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I hung a perch using wire for my bantams. It would move a bit when they would fly up but not enough to disturb them. The wire may be why it didn't get to swinging a bunch. It was also looped around a 2X4 which would also restrict swinging.


----------

